# Canola liquid soap



## ducgui96 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello, I would really like to make a liquid soap made from canola oil only because it’s very cheap and very accessible. Unfortunately, I have some difficulties with the soap calculator and I need help. I would like to make about 2L of soap (after diluting the paste). Thank you


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 6, 2020)

So you need to tell us more about what speficic difficulties you're having. At this point I don't have a clue about how to help you. More details please!

And also, introduce yourself in the Introduction forum -- tell us a little about your soap making skills and a little about yourself. Welcome!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2020)

I am with @DeeAnna on this. It would be easier for us to help you if we knew more about your background and level of experience. The Introduction Forum is the best place to do that. Here's a link:
*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/forums/the-introduction-forum.16/*

A little info about Canola oil. "CAN - O - LA" stands for Canadian Oil Low Acid. It was developed from several strains of rapeseed oil that are found in abundance in Canada. The process involves removing the high acidic quality of rapeseed oil to produce a mild tasting, low acid oil for cooking. If used for making soap, the HO (High Oleic) type is recommended.

Like 100% Olive Oil, the dilution phase recommendation is *15-20% soap to 80-85% dilution water.* Apply reverse engineering to find the amount of soap (paste) required to end up with 2L. This results in a very thin LS with good lather and cleansing ability. You can thicken 100% OO LS with a salt solution so I imagine the same is true for Canola (I've never soaped it).

Read more about the process it here:
*http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/06/glycerin-method-liquid-castile-100.html#more*

NOTE: In addition to the other equipment listed, you need a good scale to weigh all ingredients.

HAPPY SOAPING!


----------



## ducgui96 (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for the informations and I will do it.

I would like to know why in some liquid soap recipe we put KOH and NaOH. Why not just use KOH? Does that add anything to the recipe? Thank you


----------



## Megan (Oct 30, 2020)

ducgui96 said:


> Thanks for the informations and I will do it.
> 
> I would like to know why in some liquid soap recipe we put KOH and NaOH. Why not just use KOH? Does that add anything to the recipe? Thank you


I'm sure someone else will have a much better answer, but from my research it is to help thicken the soap....
I've also read that there could be issues with stability when using the dual lye method, so I stick to just KOH.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 30, 2020)

Good advice @Megan!


----------



## ducgui96 (Oct 30, 2020)

Megan said:


> I'm sure someone else will have a much better answer, but from my research it is to help thicken the soap....
> I've also read that there could be issues with stability when using the dual lye method, so I stick to just KOH.


Thanks


----------



## ducgui96 (Oct 30, 2020)

Adding NaOH to the recipe can increase the lather?


----------



## Megan (Oct 30, 2020)

ducgui96 said:


> Adding NaOH to the recipe can increase the lather?


I think that works for dual lye NaOH soap (ex. 95% NaOH 5%KOH)...but I don't think the opposite is true.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 30, 2020)

NaOH will tend to thicken soap, like Megan said. 

I would expect adding NaOH would tend to reduce lather in a KOH soap, not increase it.

The problem with using a blend of NaOH and KOH to make liquid soap is that thickening due to sodium ions only happens over a narrow range of sodium concentration. The exact amount of sodium needed will vary depending on the fatty acids in the soap. Not to say it won't work, because it will for soap that's sufficiently high in the right fatty acids.

But it might be easier and better in the long run to thicken by adding table salt or grated sodium soap to the finished liquid soap. Then you can dial in the dosage to exactly what is needed for that particular soap -- you don't have to guess in advance about how much is needed.


----------



## ducgui96 (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks you everyone!


----------

